# افكار مشاريع تخرج لبكالريوس ميكاترونكس ؟؟؟



## مهندسه أسماء (25 يونيو 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ممكن يا بشمهندسين تقولولى على افكار مشاريع تخرج ميكاترونكس وياريت لو كانت فى مجال التحكم ..

شكرا ليكم .


----------



## معاذ سمارة (26 يونيو 2012)

اذا كنت تريد مشروع تحكم بامكانك عمل نظام قيادة ل DC موتور عن طريق power electronic يعمل على تثبيتسرعة الموتور اذا زاد الحمل عليه او تشغيل الموتور باكثر من سرعة حسب الحمل الموجود وسوف تجد النظام بكل سهولة اذا بحثت عنه في الانتر نت على شكل بلوكات وشرح جاهز


----------



## مهندسه أسماء (28 يونيو 2012)

شكرا لحضرتك


----------



## shokry88 (5 يوليو 2012)

drawing arm robot with plc


----------



## مهندسه أسماء (7 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جدا


----------



## يحيى الزرعان (10 نوفمبر 2014)

anyone please can give me good proposal "mechatronics final year project title"
"


----------



## عمر طلعت (21 نوفمبر 2014)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (24 نوفمبر 2014)

أنا لن اقترح موضوع معين ولكن عندي بعض الارشادات التي قد تساعد على اختيار موضوع التخرج المميز وهي كما يلي:
1- الحرص على اختيار فكرة جديدة، بمعنى ان تكون غير مكررة
2- ان تكون الفكرة سهلة و قابلة للتطبيق في الواقع العملي
3- ان تخدم الفكرة اكبر عدد ممكن من فئات المجتمع
4- ان تقدم حلا لمشكلة او تبسط اداة اخرى معقدة كانت قد نفذت لنفس التطبيق
5- يفضل ان لا يكون التصميم معقدا
6- ان يكون الجزء الاكبر من المشروع منجز من قبل الطلبة و منفذ عن طريقهم من ابسط الاجزاء وحتى اعقدها والبعد عن شراء الاجزاء من السوق قدر الامكان، ويمكن للطلبة استغلال مختبرات الجامعة ومشاغلها لتنفيذ اجزاء المشروع
7- محاولة الاستفادة من اكبر قدر ممكن من النظريات التي تعلمها الطالب خلال دراسته
8- من المفيد احيانا ان يتم البناء على افكار او مشاريع سابقة والتطوير عليها
9- كتابة تقرير المشروع بلغة سهلة و ابراز المراجع و ارفاق الصور و الفيديوهات

آمل ان تكون النقاط اعلاه مفيدة لكم، بالتوفيق


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (23 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## EN-MAHMOUD-1988 (10 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم


----------



## EN-MAHMOUD-1988 (10 فبراير 2016)

شكرآ على النصائح


----------



## nasserbe4em (10 مارس 2016)

*قك وتركيب ونقل الاجهزة الكهربائية*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور .. بالتوفيييييييييييييق ان شاء الله

افضل الطرق لقك وتركيب ونقل الاجهزة الكهربائية والمنزلية والرياضية بجميع انواعها


----------

